# 2019 Safari Uni



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a few shots of our new 2019 Final Edition Beetle. A few observations. The car runs a little firmer that our 2016 model as rim size is up from 17 to 18 inches. There does not appear to be an appreciable difference between the new 2.0T and the 1.8T in the 2016, other than slightly quicker response right off the line in the new Car. Rear axle ratio is 3.87 in the 2019 . The car runs quiet and there is no intrusive wind noise at highway speeds. Interior appointments are nice, with the style package seats and gloss black trim around the centre console. The non-fender audio system is still quite good with speakers in the A pillar, front and rear side panels. The Discovery infotainment system is easy to use and is compatible with Apple Car Play. Navigation, Sat Radio are part of the 6.33 inch info screen. The black window sunroof and trim integrate well with the rear spoiler which is black on top and body coloured on the bottom.


----------



## SmokeyPendergrass (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats! Hope you enjoy it for years to come.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebaril (Apr 16, 2015)

*Beautiful!*

Great car! Congratulations!


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats! Beauty!
I saw the same model recently while visiting a dealer in Idaho. I loved the spoiler and interior appointments.
And I wander what it's next reincarnation will look like...electric for sure.


----------



## nf77 (Dec 14, 2016)

looks great! can you upload some photos from the interior?


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the final edition crew. I have a 2019 convert in silk blue with tan top . It'll be in the garage for a long time. Here in FL there are a TON OF CONVERTS. Tons of fun. Enjoy!!


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife has had two beetle convertibles out of four. She decided against it this time, as Winter plays havoc here with the windows and their ability to roll-up into the top effectively on some of the coldest days. We found we just didn't use it as much and on the really hot days she would never use it. But I can see it FLA. I will post some pics of the interior. Good luck with yours. Sounds nice.


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Interior Pics*


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the seats,very nice treatment. I wouldn't have a convert in the northern part of US either. We are in FL in the winter which is great convert weather, Very little rain and temps from 65-80 most of the time. It's a fun drive.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

PeterC4 said:


> My wife has had two beetle convertibles out of four. She decided against it this time, as Winter plays havoc here with the windows and their ability to roll-up into the top effectively on some of the coldest days. We found we just didn't use it as much and on the really hot days she would never use it. But I can see it FLA. I will post some pics of the interior. Good luck with yours. Sounds nice.


We have had a Beetle 'vert in Chicago that gets parked outside for the past 5 years. Spraying a little silicon on the weatherstripping around all the window seals and edges does the trick when winter begins to keep the windows from freezing shut. I'd like my wife to just get a 2 door with the pano, but she loves the convertible too much. It's actually been a great winter car once we got the window trick figured out.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Great to hear the vert holds up in the outside environment, Chicago gets some serious winter weather. My car is a garage queen so I'm hopeful for a long life for the top.


----------

